
Automated Sleep Coach helps you sleep better - maghis
https://eightsleep.com/blogs/news/artificial-intelligence-sleep-coach-eight
======
maghis
Max here, CTO and Co-Founder of Eight Sleep. We used 2.5M nights of sleep data
to build this automated Sleep Coach feature. I'll be here all day to answer
any questions from the community.

~~~
lazyjeff
Hi Max, interesting concept. I ran across Sleep Coach because we've had a
sleep app called SleepCoacher for a while.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=edu.brown.slee...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=edu.brown.sleepcoacher)

Your daily updates are actually quite similar to the automatic ones we
generate as well :-)
[http://jeffhuang.com/Final_SleepCoacher_UIST16.pdf](http://jeffhuang.com/Final_SleepCoacher_UIST16.pdf)

